# Gift etiquette



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

For those of you who use handlers to show your dogs, what is the proper etiquette for Christmas gifts? Oh, and for their assistants too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I had a similar question this morning - and if it's OK... I'll hook my question to yours? (and bump yours up).... 

I have a couple close friends who I consider mentors.... and there are also my dog's breeders and people like that. 

I was just going to keep it simple and just send cards and a very nice note to everyone. But I'm wondering a little about those friends who performed services (like grooming) for me. My gut feeling is I should enclose "thank you" gift cards for them. But I don't want them to feel weird or like they should send a gift to me because we're friends. 

What do you guys do?


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

Megora said:


> I had a similar question this morning - and if it's OK... I'll hook my question to yours? (and bump yours up)....
> 
> I have a couple close friends who I consider mentors.... and there are also my dog's breeders and people like that.
> 
> ...


 Hook away!  I would definitely send them a little something with the cards, explaining it is just a little appreciation for the work (grooming & what not) that they have done for you. I know that I would genuinely appreciate such a gesture.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I buy gifts for our handlers and their helpers, and for the staff at their boarding facility. Nothing big, but just a way to say, "Hey, you work really hard all years, and I want you to know that I notice and appreciate it." While a card would do the same thing, I think someone in my situation should probably do more. But it depends on how much they do, what your resources are, and what you're comfortable with.

Plus, I don't have any family to buy for, so I'll spend it on the dog handlers, since the dogs are my family.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread, I have been thinking the same about the co breeders for Sailor. Nothing could repay them for all of their time they have given me this year.

Now I have to figure out a gift card from the dog bakery or a card from someplace more personal.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My handler sends out amazing Christmas packages to us after a backing/cookie decorating spree- love getting it. 

I usually give a nice bottle of champagne and a thank you note at Christmas. 

I give a good big bonus when a dog finishes a title or reaches a goal. Some handlers have rules against tipping assistants in any way.


----------

